# You dont ban scammers?



## dbgtdob (Apr 19, 2007)

I thought he was banned but he is still posting he did not even get a suspension when he told the staff here he scammed 4 or 5 people out of money, and he purchased a wii with the money (after he scammed he posted he wanted to buy a wii), he told the staff he scammed the money for his uncle but then he posted he wanted to buy a wii for $400.....(total liar), although he was banned from the trading forum i think he should get a account ban and a ip ban.

Swordmyth
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=66489

thread where he scammed members in the trading forum.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=478...90&#entry625393


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 19, 2007)

Apparently they kept his account open for communication purposes.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 19, 2007)

There is no communication the money is gone and he will not return it.


----------



## adgloride (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Apparently they kept his account open for communication purposes.



They could have easily banned him from posting on the forum if it was opened for communication purposes.


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> There is no communication the money is gone and he will not return it.



Thanks for the optimism


----------



## dbgtdob (Apr 19, 2007)

ops my bad i have just reread the thread, it said he is banned from the trading forum not the regular forum, still thinks he should have his account banned though.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 19, 2007)

he has a nerve to come back on gbatemp and post anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The guy clearly thinks hes going to get away with the scam. he scams people on here and then he posts askign for help.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 19, 2007)

He deserves death, would anyone want to go on a road trip with me and break his legs?  I think his adress was posted in the other thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I think his phone was too, we should all spam call/email/snailmail this asswipe.


----------



## lagman (Apr 19, 2007)

I call it cynicism.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 19, 2007)

You guys realize that he isn't coming back anyway. He was only here for the trading forum and now that he is banned from the trading forum, he has no use here. Do you honestly think he is still going to hang around here and post like, "Hey guys, hows it going? I can't wait for the new Pokemon game. What do you think the best new feature will be? Did you hear about Sony? LOL" Ummm...no, he's gone so banning him from the forum doesn't even make sense to discuss.


----------



## lagman (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, his LAST POST was 2 days ago.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 19, 2007)

jumpman he made a post after he was found out asking about r4 saves i think?. Thats not a fact, but i think banning him would be for the best. :'(


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, what an asshat. this is such a great help community and this guy comes in, scams people, and acts like it's nothing. I don't know if banning him will be better punishment though, if he stays here no one is going to like him.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> You guys realize that he isn't coming back anyway. He was only here for the trading forum and now that he is banned from the trading forum, he has no use here. Do you honestly think he is still going to hang around here and post like, "Hey guys, hows it going? I can't wait for the new Pokemon game. What do you think the best new feature will be? Did you hear about Sony? LOL" Ummm...no, he's gone so banning him from the forum doesn't even make sense to discuss.



This site is a source of information, he doesn't have to post he can still use the information. Banning would mean he lost his best GBA/NDS/Wii info site which would be good punishment.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> You guys realize that he isn't coming back anyway. He was only here for the trading forum and now that he is banned from the trading forum, he has no use here. Do you honestly think he is still going to hang around here and post like, "Hey guys, hows it going? I can't wait for the new Pokemon game. What do you think the best new feature will be? Did you hear about Sony? LOL" Ummm...no, he's gone so banning him from the forum doesn't even make sense to discuss.


I'd ban him from the entire site if possible


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 19, 2007)

Alright guys, I've been a bit busy the last few days and the guy had slipped my mind.

Swordmyth has now been completely banned. IPs banned, e-mails banned, accounts and account names banned.

He shouldn't be coming back anytime soon.


----------



## corbs132 (Apr 19, 2007)

ive been ip banned from aimforum.com once they sold out because i supported the people who hacked the site (out of disgust towards the new owner, long story nothing bad.) he was banning anybody with the hackers handles in their sig, ip banning. blocks from the whole site, it wont even load.

EDIT: aww, shaun beat me.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 19, 2007)

nice shaun

if it was me who got scammed, I'd feel rather insulted if his was presence welcomed


----------

